# Bishop world show



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

There is only on 'Bishop Mule Days' show and it is over Memorial Day weekend each year. It is huge and it is tough. The best mules all across the country show up and they are good and most are seasoned. It is sure not the show that I would start out at. Most of the State Fairs near here have mule classes and most 'open' show allow mules to enter.

Here is a link to the winners of the classes at Bishop Mule days. Some of the classes have 30 - 40 entries. C:\Users\Cheri\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Mule_Days_2012_Results.zip\Mule_Days_2012_Results.pdf


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not trying to sound like a know it all or the best rider here, cuz I'm not but I have been to tons of shows just not on him . He has been to Texas 5 times before and has won grand champion twice . he also travels like a paint horse or quarter horses that are in the breed shows. He has the slow broken leg lope and the 2 mile an hour trot  . again I'm not trying to sound braggish I just don't want to be embarrassed by posting this, I don't want people to think I am expecting to go the the world show on a pack mule  

If you look him up his name is SMMJessee he is 17hh and is black 

Thanks anyway
Megan


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

The mule in my profile pic is not him haha that's my old mule Neddie


----------

